# Warrock Black Screen?



## jak512 (Jan 13, 2008)

About a year ago i downloaded warrock and it was fine i uninstalled it a bit later. Now, i try to play it on the same computer and it comes up with a black screen. I've tried downloading it from the 3 sites warrock says, none of them work. When the black screen comes up if i press esc twice as soon as it comes up i can hear the music after waiting about 5 secs, if i wait about a minute for the egg timer to go off, i can hear the noise of when you go over a button when i move on to a button. I've looked everywhere on the internet and i can't find it anywhere.
P.S. I'm sure i have the system requirments.


----------



## gtaking (Feb 13, 2009)

http://i42.tinypic.com/x6ik49.jpg
me too!


----------

